# Fish Dying



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

I have a 12 gallon Nano Cube and it has been up for a little bit. and by little bit i mean 2 weeks, but with what supplies i bought i was told i could get fish in their once the parameters were all good.

I bought precured live rock, live sand and pre-done water. I had all my parameters checked Nitrate/amonnia/ph and they were all good, and was told by the fish store that i could buy a fish.

i bought a 4.99 damsel thinking i don't want to buy something expensive and have it die. the damsel seemed fine for a few days, came out to swim every so often, but most of the time hid in the back behind the live rock. the damsel at once or twice and finally died yesterday?

ne reason on why the damsel could die? a turbo snail also died, and my tank parameters wer fine from what all the tests said.

any input could help, because i don't want to keep spending a ton of $ on fish, and have them die


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

you my friend have been given wrong advice.
it takes a good full month for a saltwater tank to be ready for any fish. it needs to cycle and allow for all the good bacteria to settle and establish itself.

are you using RO water or from your tap and mixing it yourself?
also post up your next set of test results.

what substrate you using?
and what filtration you using?

as much info you can give about your set up the better

refrain from buying anymore fish. ill try to give you more advice after your next post. need to know more about your tank.

although im suprised to hear that the snail died too. was this also bought from the same fish store asthe damsel?


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

the snail/fish were both bought from Aquarium Adventure.

i am using live sand, not sure of the brand came from petsmart
i have 10 pounds of live rock in the main chamber of the tank, and i have around 2 pounds in the back. ive heard mixed things about putting rock in the chambers.
temperature is consistent at 76degrees

as for water, it is pre mixed- salt water bought directly from the store, and they say that the was would be good enough to add fish within the next 2 days.

salinity was 1.022
pH was 8.2
nitrate 0
ammonia 0


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

like trigger lover said u have to let ur tank cycle for a good 3 to 6 weeks so that the rock and sand u put in there can start grow beneficial bacteria i'd say wait another week or so and test ur water then ur gunna wanna get good test kits for nitrite, calcium, alkalinity prolly those will do but let ur tank sit for awhile i know u wanna start putting stuff in there but u gotta wait maybe after a week or two u can put a clean up crew in there but just research about saltwater tank i read up about it for months before i setup a tank i read almost everything i could so i would know what im' doing, and u also meet a lot of cool people along the way, i've gotten into another forum called michiganreefer.com since i live in michigan i get a chance to meet ppl with the same passion for this hobby as me its really cool so read read read and stare at ur tank
wally


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

and for the record dude, all these guys are right... but dont do damsels..... please for the love of god! in a 12 nano they can easily live threw the cycle and be the king of ur tank, bullying the rest. They are mean lil guys, they think they are rhoms... lol n e way. I am not saying u should go expensive for your starters, but check out chromis... they are in the damsel family, but very rarely do they have an aggresion problem, and they will mesh with the others way better..

BOTTOM LINE.. u need to wait, and u need to plan ahead... plan plan ahead... never buy things on a whim, check out what u like and whats available, and then research what u can do with them. so again unless u plan on making the 12 a fowlr... which I highly doubt, get more mellow fish... u will thank me, as almost every one of us, makes a mistake or two and that was my noob mistake... catching them later is a whore!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i also suggest you find yourself another fish store. this one dosent sound as if they have much of a clue.
wait for another couple of week. i know its hard but its gota be done

get some decent test kits as Wally said. nitrite, nitrate, ammonia, calcium, alkalinity. those should do for you

when you have waited a few weeks try putting in a shrimp or another snail. you need to take it slow
and from now on buy your pre mixed sw water from another store as these guys clearly dont know what they are on about.

hope this helps.
got any more problems or question feel free to post up ill do my best to help


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

Had my water tested again, when i was home for easter, and these were the results

nitrite: 0
nitrate: 0
salinity: 1.020
pH: 8.1
ammonia: 0

My 3 snails are still alive, and moving around the tank constantly. The tank has now been setup for almost 4 weeks now. Still planning on waiting like 3 more weeks before I put any fish/shrimp in the tank. Good idea? or no?

and should i have more than 3 snails? its a 12 gallon tank
if i wish to add 2 or 3 more pounds of Live Rock, will that throw my params. off a lot?


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

also, since it is a 12 gallon... i currently have 3 turbo snails now, i am wanting to add maybe 4 or 5 blue leg hermits and 3 more turbos

good idea, or bad idea? wouldn't add them till friday when i am back home.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I have 3 hermits and one turbo in my ten gallon and everything stays spotless.

You have more than enough turbo snails, even one would have been more than enough. If you add more you'll probably have to start feeding them because they'll run out of stuff to scavenge on.


----------

